# SD Card Reader RTS5116

## finarfin

Hi all, 

in my gentoo installation the only thing that doesn't work is the SD Card Reader, and now i need to use it  :Smile: 

The lspci command shows it as:

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

I lookerd into config of the kernel, but i cannot find for a specific driver, then i activated the following components  of MMC/SD/SDIO drivers: 

Secure Digital  Host Controller interface

SDHCI support on PCI Bus

SDHCI platform and OF driver helper

And 

MMC Block device driver as module. 

But i'm still not able to access my SD driver. 

Do you have any idea?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

finarfin,

You need a 3.4 kernel

As I write, that would be 3.4-rc7

----------

## finarfin

hi neddy, 

thanks for your reply,  i downloaded from kernel.org the latest version of the linux kernel (3.4-rc7)

I  enabled mmc as builtin with the following options: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*>   MMC block device driver
> 
> ( 8 )     Number of minors per block device 
> ...

 

Without success. 

I tried also enabling all available MMC drivers without success.

Did i forgot something? 

Thanks,

Ivan.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

finarfin,

You need  CONFIG_RTS_PSTOR

Thats

```
Device Drivers  --->

[*] Staging drivers  --->   

<M>   RealTek PCI-E Card Reader support (NEW)
```

Staging drivers are not yet ready for prime time.  Functionality can and does vary wildly from one kernel release to another. Even from one release candidate to another.

If this driver does not work for you, read the kernel chabgelog and try a pre change version.

----------

